# I passed my GED test!



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

After years of procrastinating, I finally did it. I finally took the test. And I passed. I feel like a huge weight has been lifted off my shoulders.

Writing: 700
Social Studies: 570
Science: 480 (thought I may have failed that one)
Reading: 500
Math: 510

Average score: 552

I was surprised to find out that the official practice test (as well as the tests in the prep books) were more complex than the actual test itself. I'm guessing it's because they want you to be prepared.

Anyway, I'm glad I finally got over my fear of taking it and did it. Me right now:


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Great job! That's a huge step in the right direction and will open so many doors.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

That's awesome!


----------



## Ambitious (Apr 17, 2011)

Well done. Dont know what those score mean but whoohoo


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

Congratulations. I got mine months ago.


----------



## Buriteri (Mar 21, 2011)

YAY! i've been taking G.e.d classes to get mine as well./ wish me luck/ oh congratulations! =)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Welcome to the world of graduates! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

congratulations! its a great feeling


----------



## JustWakeUp (Apr 27, 2009)

that's awesome! congratulations on passing you're GED! :yay

you took a huge step forward in the right direction.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

Congratulations!!!! Go YOU!!!!!!

That's Awesome! Good for you 

Will you be interested in attending college now? Aside from potential SA situations- It is very nice to get your mind focused on studies instead of stupid social minutia. Anyway, whatever you decide- *YOU'RE AWESOME!*


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Whooo Hoooo... congrats to you... and well done. :clap:clap:hs:high5:banana:banana:yay:yay:boogie:boogie


----------



## Nameless Someone (Oct 21, 2010)

Congrats!!


----------



## factmonger (Aug 4, 2010)

:clapHuzzah! Congrats to you:clap


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

hooray education!


----------



## SecretButterfly (Nov 27, 2010)

Great <3


----------



## Devil (Apr 25, 2011)

Awww, I'm so happy for you! I'm planning on doing the GED test also. 
It's nice to see someone do good on something like that 

I'm prouuuuud of you! you need to celebrate your great accomplishment!


----------



## wmw87 (Apr 20, 2011)

Well done.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Great job!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

this is huge! HUGE!!! well done!


----------



## ForeverInBloom (Oct 4, 2010)

Awesome!!!


----------

